

1995 DOS game opensourced, needs hacker love - LaPingvino
https://github.com/LaPingvino/The-Puzzle-Pits

======
udoprog
Just had to have a look, love the following tidbit from FILE.C

    
    
        char cryptkey[]={'M'-4,'i'-8,'n'-12,'d'-16,'y'-20,0};
    
        LONG Encrypt(char far *data,char *key)
        {
          LONG i=0,keypos=0;
    
          while(data[i]!=0){
            data[i++]^=key[keypos++];
            if(key[keypos]==0) keypos=0;
          }
          return i;
        }
    

Coupled with the following quote from the preface of Bruce Schneier's Applied
Cryptography

"The simple-XOR algorithm is really an embarrassment; it’s nothing more than a
Vigenère polyalphabetic cipher. It’s here only because of its prevalence in
commercial software packages, at least those in the MS-DOS and Macintosh
worlds [1502,1387]."

~~~
tptacek
But if I switched "Mindy" to some other girl's name, would you know how to
break it? :)

------
LaPingvino
Biggest question for me: is someone motivated enough to fork it and lead
further development? Or should I create a mailing list and ask people to join
there?

~~~
Groxx
Biggest question for me: what _is_ it? Have any screenshots / text examples?
I've never heard of it, and now that this has been done, it's impossible to
Google for.

I'm semi-perversely interested in porting it to Javascript :) But it'd
strictly be a spare-time-when-I-feel-like-it-and-am-not-on-HN kind of project.

~~~
LaPingvino
You can find it on Home of The Underdog. The official site got lost some
rewrites ago, but there will probably come some new site again. I could add
compiled versions to the repository for reference... It's a sokoban-like game,
but a lot more enjoyable.

The .exe and the data files: <http://plasmaworks.com/files/pits/pits95.zip>

The level editor (Source Code got lost, but Apache-license is also valid for
this one. If someone can disassemble it and create some maintainable
sourcecode from it, very welcome)
<http://plasmaworks.com/files/pits/pitsedit.zip>

Screenshot for reference (more googling for puzzle pits):
[http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.old-
games.com...](http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.old-
games.com/screenshot/3759-1-puzzle-pits.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.old-
games.com/download/3759/puzzle-
pits&usg=__z2HRRCWdpM6cc5JR6jPpBXn7NbE=&h=170&w=220&sz=7&hl=pt-
BR&start=0&sig2=YfMF67ToeVNu2vOcjrZjkA&zoom=0&tbnid=kgEJvNXBJB5rYM:&tbnh=83&tbnw=107&ei=OCvsTenlCIm_gQe4y_zYCQ&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=188&vpy=149&dur=542&hovh=83&hovw=107&tx=80&ty=34&page=1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1280&bih=714)

~~~
mofle
You should add some screenshots to the GitHub repository.

------
archgoon
Does this currently compile in a DOS emulator using djgpp?

~~~
mahmud
You might need to factor out the TASM code hidden in pragmas in SETMODE.H
first. Better yet, remove all asm and retarget for something less arcane, like
Allegro or even SDL.

If you want to keep it as is, Turbo C is free online, from Borland.

